# How many meals do Hobbits eat?



## esrbl (Apr 10, 2020)

How many meals do Hobbits eat in a day?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 10, 2020)

emilsrbl said:


> How many meals in a day?


In the Prologue in "Fellowship", part 1 "Concerning Hobbits", JRRT states "... six meals a day (when they could get them)".


----------



## Firawyn (May 3, 2020)

Six meals a day

Specifically; Breakfast, Second-Breakfast, Luncheon, Afternoon Tea, Dinner, and Supper, at least if you were going by the quote given in the movie. I can't honestly remember if that was borrowed from the text of the book or not, but given how often I heard that quote growing up, I am _certain_ of the _exact_ titles of the six meals listed in the movie version of Fellowship of the Ring which Hobbits partook in. 😆


----------

